# dewalt track saw



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys....checking to see if anyone has purchased, used and has anything to say about the DeWalt Track Saws. I am in the process of reading reviews and watching the videos but I wanted to hear it from the guys who use them every day. I searched the threads on this site but didn't see any real reviews. I really like the Festool model but not sure if I can dish out that kind of money. Let me know what you think. Thanks guys.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Had a Dewalt track saw for a few years. Nothing but good things to say about it. Probably one of my most used tools these days. Havent used the Festool but it looks nice. I didnt think the Dewalt was that much cheaper than the Festool.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Look closely at the Makita. It has some nice features, stronger motor, high bevel capacity, etc. and can be had at a good price.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Festool is cheaper by $10 last time I compared the two.

Current pricing:

Dewalt 499.00
http://coastaltool.com/a/dewalt/dws520sk.htm

Festool 500.00 w/a 10% discount $450.00
http://www.coastaltool.com/festool/561174.htm#cart


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn good job Leo, I am proud of you.:laughing:

The makita lacks a riving knife.

Have not heard of anyone that has the dewalt.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You've trained me well oh Festool master.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

for the money the festool will probably last longer and will preform better. You get a lot of life out of the festool blades....like 5x the amount of others. 

To save 50 bucks it aint worth buying the yellow. Besides the festool comes with a systainer and its resale is awesome. And you get the 30 day guarantee with festool. If festool was this close in all their other stuff in price to the other brands i would have a lot more green and black tools.


----------



## smartcarpie (Apr 27, 2010)

Tools-Plus in Waterbury CT has the Makita and a 55" rail for something like 369.00. I spent a bit of time weighing the choice before grabbing the Festool, in the end went for the guaranteed resale and system approach. Seems like all the prices there were quite good though.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys....I will take a look at the makita. I didn't realize how close the pricing was with the festool. I must admitt, I am a festool virgin. Maybe this will be a good tool to break me in!:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ROVACON said:


> Thanks guys....I will take a look at the makita. I didn't realize how close the pricing was with the festool. I must admitt, I am a festool virgin. Maybe this will be a good tool to break me in!:laughing:


Warning you will go from virgin to slut in about 20 minutes  Ask Warner :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

at least I am a classy slut!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> at least I am a classy slut!!


With a sock. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's is a really nice sock.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gotta question for ya. No, not about your sock.

The Festool Track saw, which one? Do you see the need for the larger blade one, or should one just get the 6 1/2"er.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Gotta question for ya. No, not about your sock.
> 
> The Festool Track saw, which one? Do you see the need for the larger blade one, or should one just get the 6 1/2"er.



Unless you are planning on cutting a bunch of stock that is over 2", the TS-55 is the way to go. 

In the last 2 years I have only found the need for the 75 once, I just turned the piece upside down and finished the cut from the other side.

The bigger saw gets heavy after a bunch of picking it up an putting it down. 

The 75 does have a slip clutch on it though.

Blades are quite a bit cheaper for the 55.


I have used the 75 quite a bit and I prefer my 55.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Think I am going to bite the bullet considering the 10% off right now. Tired of borrowing Ron's. Gonna skip the vac for now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If you get the saw and Vac package, you really end up getting 20% off.

They are almost too messy to use with out some sort of vac, it is the way they are designed.

You can rig up a regular shop vac but, watch out for static.

Can't you reduce down your dust collector and fit a hose to it?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have a small Ridgid vac I plan on using with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have one of those auto on outlet things?

I have a couple, I bought them before I got any green tools, I can't tell you where they are now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have one outlet and one power strip. I use the outlet on my Chopsaw and Ridgid Vac. Right now I don't use the outlet strip. It doesn't have an off delay like the outlet does. It stays on for about 7 seconds after you power the saw down. Keeps the hose from collecting dust.


I-Socket Vacuum Automator


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I use the big rigid vac and an i socket:thumbsup: Worked good for me so far on my ts55 and 1400eq


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just steer the dust shoot off my workpiece and the track (generally on my pants) and let it ride! I use the Rigid vac for my router table that I rigged a plug up that powers up when the table powers up. I also use the vac for sanding.

Wish I could afoard the Festool dust collector though, it is amazing. Why anyone would waist the dough on anything but the big one is beyond me. I empty the big Rigid shop vac about twice a day!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Think I am going to bite the bullet considering the 10% off right now. Tired of borrowing Ron's. Gonna skip the vac for now.


Went there to get my T 55, Out of stock :furious::furious:

Gonna have to wait until more come in


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Went there to get my T 55, Out of stock :furious::furious:
> 
> Gonna have to wait until more come in


Maybe try Bob Marino. He only deals online but I am pretty sure he from jersey so you should be able to get it pretty quick


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I support my local brick and mortar stores when I can. It is an impulse buy as I don't "need" it. I can wait. I could probably go to my local WoodCraft store, but I really don't like that store.




But I don't want to wait, I want it now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like Bob, he has great customer service.

I know you know what you are after Leo but, some of their brick and mortar dealers are lacking in service and knowledge.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

I here ya. I try to feed the local guys too. I actually got mine at my local Woodcraft. Not a big fan of the franchise stores but the guys at this store are really knowledgeable and the salesman I deal with my be as bad as Warner, he has every green tool known to mankind



Leo G said:


> I support my local brick and mortar stores when I can. It is an impulse buy as I don't "need" it. I can wait. I could probably go to my local WoodCraft store, but I really don't like that store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like Bob, he has great customer service.
> 
> I know you know what you are after Leo but, some of their brick and mortar dealers are lacking in service and knowledge.


I really never care what the dealer/salesman says. I have done my research on whatever it is I am planning on buying and I know what I want. The only thin I need the salesman to do is bring it to me from the back room and ring it up.

Coastal Tool, my brick and mortar tool place, has great service and does business through the internet if that is how you wanna fly. If you have a problem with something they are willing to exchange, return or change out as long as the tool is in resale condition or doesn't work.

I was in the store and listening to one of the guys on the phone talk to a guy who wanted to return something because his health would no longer permit him to use whatever tool it was he had bought. The guys said bring it back, no problem. I was pretty impressed. That has gotta be one of the more lame excuses to return something that I have heard. Hope the guy is alright.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the makita track saw and it works great.

I bought the systainer separately..



















I was planning on selling it and buying the TS55 since they're on sale, but it's too much of a pain.

I've never tried the festool but everyone has good things to say about it. If I were doing it over again I'd buy the festool one.



mattsk8 said:


> I empty the big Rigid shop vac about twice a day!!


I empty my vac like once a month :laughing: and yes I use it often.

cedar dust!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry green lovers the blue seems to not get the credit it deserves.

The makita has more power, is cheaper, can take both tracks Festool and Makita, has the anti-tip over feature, and has a greater cutting capacity, greater bevel capacity, etc. Not to mention it can be had for less if you shop around.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Sorry green lovers the blue seems to not get the credit it deserves.
> 
> The makita has more power, is cheaper, can take both tracks Festool and Makita, has the anti-tip over feature, and has a greater cutting capacity, greater bevel capacity, etc. Not to mention it can be had for less if you shop around.


I would like a riving knife, though


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There is differences in the rails.

The makita is cheaper because, it does not come with a case and I think you have to pay extra just to get one rail when you buy the saw.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I bet if you look at the Makita it would have a lot of patently similar things with the Festool. The fact that it can use the same track is likely a patent violation. So they likely back=ward engineered the saw while DeWalt came up with their own version.

Just speculation.


Not to sure about that Warner

http://www.toolbarn.com/makita-sp6000k1.html?ref=base


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I would like a riving knife, though


I never really understood this....someone told me that it prevents wood closing in and pinching the blade during the cut...

Is a riving knife really that necessary on a rail saw?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Necessary, no. Convenient, yes. If you are going to use the track saw on solid stock it might be a good idea to use it. On sheet stock it is unlikely that you will need it. If you do, you need a new supplier of sheet goods.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is nice on solid stock as Leo said as well as old doors and such.

You can use the dewalt on the festool track but you cant use the festool on the dewalt track.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Sorry green lovers the blue seems to not get the credit it deserves.
> 
> The makita has more power, is cheaper, can take both tracks Festool and Makita, has the anti-tip over feature, and has a greater cutting capacity, greater bevel capacity, etc. Not to mention it can be had for less if you shop around.


I may have actually gone this route. I own the TS55 and I'm quite disappointed w/ the power of it. If I use it to rip 3/4" cabinet ply it's fine. If I use it to straight edge hardwood (usually about a 10' run), it's underpowered and bogging down. I've actually had it get hot where I had to run it free to cool it off cuz it wouldn't cut (anyone who's used the TS55 and got it hot knows what I mean).

I can run my 7 year old Dewalt skill saw that was 110$ all day w/out even thinking of getting it too hot. This was a huge disappointment IMO. If I had it to do over again I'd have probably gone the Makita route. I do loooooove the idea of the track saw though. It's an amazing, versatile tool!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There is differences in the rails.
> 
> The makita is cheaper because, it does not come with a case and I think you have to pay extra just to get one rail when you buy the saw.


mine came with the 54" rail, no case and was almost $200 cheaper than the festool.

After buying my Systainer, it was probably $100 cheaper than the festool.

I don't think I would pay $100 for a riving knife, but I would like to own a festool. I'm probably buying the kapex after I sign my next contract as I am tired of lugging around heavy saws.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> I may have actually gone this route. I own the TS55 and I'm quite disappointed w/ the power of it. If I use it to rip 3/4" cabinet ply it's fine. If I use it to straight edge hardwood (usually about a 10' run), it's underpowered and bogging down. I've actually had it get hot where I had to run it free to cool it off cuz it wouldn't cut (anyone who's used the TS55 and got it hot knows what I mean).
> 
> I can run my 7 year old Dewalt skill saw that was 110$ all day w/out even thinking of getting it too hot. This was a huge disappointment IMO. If I had it to do over again I'd have probably gone the Makita route. I do loooooove the idea of the track saw though. It's an amazing, versatile tool!!


What blade are you using to rip? 48t? I just finished ripping 6/4 maple with tiger and some burl using the 28t universal and it did great. Get the Panther rip blade if you are doing alot of ripping.

If you did use the 48t for ripping hardwood, I'm not sure why you thought it would work out well.


ETA: I got a great deal on my TS55 used, otherwise I would have sprung for the Makita at $370.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> What blade are you using to rip? 48t? I just finished ripping 6/4 maple with tiger and some burl using the 28t universal and it did great. Get the Panther rip blade if you are doing alot of ripping.
> 
> If you did use the 48t for ripping hardwood, I'm not sure why you thought it would work out well.
> 
> ...


I'll pick up the 28t prolly tomorrow :thumbsup:. I have a bunch more to straight edge for toe kicks and such. Thanks for the tip.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Otherwise, it will be the 28t. I just thought the 48t would give me the cleaner edge is why I used it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Work that saw baby, work it!!


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

If you plan on getting the 102 in rail now, they go with the dewalt, if you just need the 55 inch rail, go with the festool. The Festool 102in rail is like $250, where you can get a package deal on the dewalt with the 55 and 102 for like $600. And BTW, I'm really not a festool guy, I don't think that they are very value oriented, but with the tracksaws, there is limited selection and they seem to complete well in that product area.

Haven't seen the makita, but didn't like the lack of a riving knife. Other than that, it looks like a nice saw.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

tccoggs said:


> * And BTW, I'm really not a festool guy, I don't think that they are very value oriented*


They're not. They _are_ very quality oriented though. To get the best you have to pay. If you want to settle, then value shop. Every single tool they make is the best of it's kind bar none. The only thing people ***** about is the price...go figure.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> They're not. They _are_ very quality oriented though. To get the best you have to pay. If you want to settle, then value shop. Every single tool they make is the best of it's kind bar none. The only thing people ***** about is the price...go figure.



I think they offer great value.
They will preform flawlessly for years.
When you want to sell them, they still fetch 75% of new value, used.

I was reluctant to buy the RO and CT-22 at first.
By the next day I couldn't believe I waited so long.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think they offer great value.
> They will preform flawlessly for years.
> When you want to sell them, they still fetch 75% of new value, used.
> 
> ...


Good point on the re-sale value, hadn't even thought of that....probably because I never intend to sell any of mine :whistling


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone successfully using a makita rail with a ts55 saw?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Anyone successfully using a makita rail with a ts55 saw?


from an FOG thread



southern_guy said:


> I have a 3000mm Makita guide rail which works perfectly with the TS55, or at least it did until I went to fit my new parallel guides to it. Because the Makita rail has a lip on the top channel to stop the Makita saw tipping, the guide rail won't attach. As I purchased the parallel guides intending to use them with the long rail, I was less than happy to discover this.
> 
> I have found that the parallel guide will fit if the top green screw is loosened completely, but that doesn't seem the ideal solution. I am tending to think the answer is simply to run my router down the rail and remove the lip. I have a pair of 2000mm MFS rails which should make it easy to precisely route off the lip.
> 
> ...





southern_guy said:


> OK, did a bit of research, and with a standard twin fluted TC bit on low speed, and with the help of the MFS, I removed the lip on the Makita guiderail. I now have a 3 metre rail with virtually identical profile to the festool rail, and it takes the parallel guides!!!


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

I just order the Makita and its all your fault for making me want a track saw. Hope you guys can sleep at night.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can't sleep at night.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I just found out my ts55 had an bad alignment issue. The nice thing about these saws is they're very easy to re-align, you just loosen the 4 torxe bit screws and use a speed square and reset it. It made a huge difference!!

As far as the blades go- for straight edging hardwood the 48t blade will work. The 28t is better suited for this application however. The guys at woodcraft told me to use the 48t blade for it but a phone call to Festool proved otherwise, he said the 28t would make the saw work a lot less.

This is also not to discredit the woodcraft near me, they have outstanding customer service. Just mildly misinformed :thumbsup:.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> So I just found out my ts55 had an bad alignment issue. The nice thing about these saws is they're very easy to re-align, you just loosen the 4 torxe bit screws and use a speed square and reset it. It made a huge difference!!
> 
> As far as the blades go- for straight edging hardwood the 48t blade will work. The 28t is better suited for this application however. The guys at woodcraft told me to use the 48t blade for it but a phone call to Festool proved otherwise, he said the 28t would make the saw work a lot less.
> 
> This is also not to discredit the woodcraft near me, they have outstanding customer service. Just mildly misinformed :thumbsup:.


How bad was it mis-aligned? The reason I ask is that the design of the saw is so that the blade has a slight toe-in to the finish side. This makes for a cleaner cut, as the back teeth will clear the work piece. At least that is what I have been told by somebody that knows somebody that knows something. I suppose a thou or so front to back would be okay.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

site:contractortalk.com dewalt track saw
http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/dewalt-track-saw-funny-stuff-48404/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/new-dewalt-track-saw-47395/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/new-dewalt-line-74843/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/seen-one-these-yet-32990/?highlight=dewalt
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/track-saws-46654/?highlight=Dewalt+Track


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> So I just found out my ts55 had an bad alignment issue. The nice thing about these saws is they're very easy to re-align, you just loosen the 4 torxe bit screws and use a speed square and reset it. It made a huge difference!!
> 
> As far as the blades go- for straight edging hardwood the 48t blade will work. The 28t is better suited for this application however. The guys at woodcraft told me to use the 48t blade for it but a phone call to Festool proved otherwise, he said the 28t would make the saw work a lot less.
> 
> This is also not to discredit the woodcraft near me, they have outstanding customer service. Just mildly misinformed :thumbsup:.





Rustbucket said:


> How bad was it mis-aligned? The reason I ask is that the design of the saw is so that the blade has a slight toe-in to the finish side. This makes for a cleaner cut, as the back teeth will clear the work piece. At least that is what I have been told by somebody that knows somebody that knows something. I suppose a thou or so front to back would be okay.


They are supposed to toe in slightly.

I think the trick is to use a business card to set the shim.
I have never checked mine but, I should.

You can find the links to the supplemental manuals over at the FOG.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine was off more like a light 1/16" !!! I noticed my saw blades were only getting build up on one side and it was pretty bad. I'll have to search out the 'toe in'. I set mine dead on. Still makes a nice cut but the toe in seems like it makes sense.

Thing sure cuts better now :thumbsup:.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Good point on the re-sale value, hadn't even thought of that....probably because I never intend to sell any of mine :whistling


 
Who in their right mind would sell their tools!!!

Anyhow, I'm not debating the quality, i just don't think there is actually a equivlent measurable margin in the quality of the end result vs. the difference in price. For example, I have the dual action bosch 6 inch dual action sander, and I already owned the PC hepa vac when I bought it.

I have used the Rotex at a show and its a great sander, I just don't think its 2.5x as good as the bosch and at the end of the day, both tools will generate a smooth peice of wood in a similar amount of time.

My wife is lucky enough to have an acura RL with just about everything you can put into a car in it. You can argue that the Benz S is a better car, but at $20k more the acura has all the same options and gets me around town in plenty of style.

I don't buy snap-on hand tools and while the fit and finish is impeccable, my craftsman wrench still tightens bolts at half the price. At some point your buying a brand and paying for that name, and I think festool has more of that element than any other tool brand right now, with Hilti being second runner up, but I could make some cases for Hilti's on site services for larger operations adding some value.


----------



## James Powell (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi
I have 3 festool track 55/65/75 and find them a pleasure to use.My favorute is 75.because of the power when cutting sheet material.I have not used the other models
of track saws,so I am unable to help you there.I think you are on the right track.and wish you well
James Powell


----------

